# Carl Froch ordered to fight George Groves



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> CARL FROCH has been ordered to defend his IBF world super-middleweight title against George Groves - or face being stripped.
> 
> Froch, who also holds the WBA's version of the crown, must take on verbal sparring partner Groves in a sensational match-up before the end of October.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Ain't that inconvenient. :eddie


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

:lol:

But they were gonna fight Ward.

Plans in tatters.

Oh well if he "has" to then I suppose they'll do it.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think it's the right time for the fight to happen, because Groves hasn't proven himself enough, and I don't think it's the right time for Groves either, because he could do with fighting an Abraham, Bika or Stieglitz first. I'd like to see them two fight but I'd rather wait another year or so. I think Groves needs 3 good fights before facing Froch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

In fairness. Stevenson, Rodrigurez & Bute all moved up to Light Heavyweight and Oosthuizen just drew and I think rejected the fight more than once.

Groves is the best avalible challenger, and theirs a genuine domestic rivalry. But I still get the feeling this fight could not happen.

Funnily enough if Groves turns the fight down......DeGale is next up!


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Groves acquires the vacant IBF belt at some point and they perhaps fight in a year - 18 months?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Dave said:


> Groves acquires the vacant IBF belt at some point and they perhaps fight in a year - 18 months?


He would have to fight DeGale!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He would have to fight DeGale!!


Yes please.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He would have to fight DeGale!!


££££££££ to be made mate! Potential cash cows there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Groves has so many options. He is mandatory for the WBC, IBF & WBO now!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd love to see Groves/Degale for the vacant strap but I can't see Froch giving it up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Groves has so many options. He is mandatory for the WBC, IBF & WBO now!


:eddie


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I'd love to see Groves/Degale for the vacant strap but I can't see Froch giving it up.


I cant see him giving Groves a shot so soon. He'll vacate


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Too early, the fight isn't big enough yet.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Stupid fight to make now


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Coming soon on a ppv near you.

"The fights nobody wanted to see"

Froch/Groves
Burns/Crolla


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

*Carl Froch*

_"It's definitely a fight I want. I've said before I'm not just going to give him a shot, but if he becomes mandatory, which I think he might do by default because of guys above him being injured or moving in weight - then yes. If he's mandatory and has a chance to fight me then he should take it and I'll happily defend my belt against him."_


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> *Carl Froch*
> 
> _"It's definitely a fight I want. I've said before I'm not just going to give him a shot, but if he becomes mandatory, which I think he might do by default because of guys above him being injured or moving in weight - then yes. If he's mandatory and has a chance to fight me then he should take it and I'll happily defend my belt against him."_


Boo!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Eddie and the IBF have a nice working relationship.

Least its a decent domestic dust up though, I would rather see this than him going 2-1 against Kessler just to satisfy his ego and get an easy payday.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldnt mind it really tbh, ok on the face of it its a bit of a mismatch but you see plenty worse in boxing all the time and this one at least has some reason to it : the up and comer vs the established champ from the same nation

Groves is clearly likely to lose but if he puts in a decent effort and loses it will help him anyway


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Is it too early for Groves? Probably but he should take the opportunity unless Hearn can get him Stieglitz instead.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch will fight Groves, its a perfect fight for him, a fight he'll win comfortably that would sell well and give him some breathing space while he waits on Ward, Steiglitz, Golovkin, kessler III or whoever else will arrive as a main challenger.

Seriously unless Froch moves up his options aren't great at present. The best fight to be made is Stieglitz in a unification imo but he has a fight next month so he'll have to wait.

Then you have Golovkin who I honestly dont think will make the move north just yet.

Chavez Jnr is probably a decent fight to make as well but then it all depends on whether he is moving up yet.

I think Kessler will want to have another fight before a third installment and Froch has already fought Dirrell and Abraham.

If he wanted Bika he would have to drop his belts as well.

Frochs at the money end of his career, he's done all the hard work to earn himself an easier fight each year which I think he'll take inbetween big summer fights.

I'd expect something like Groves, Kessler III, Degale, Ward II and then a Chavez Jnr type to go out on a win.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Is it too early for Groves? Probably but he should take the opportunity unless Hearn can get him Stieglitz instead.


Bika for $150,000 at Wembley Arena
Steiglitz for $300,000 in Germany
Froch for $1,000,000 at the 02.

Thats the choices out there for Groves!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Call me crazy but I really think groves has a decent chance if this fight goes ahead


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Call me crazy but I really think groves has a decent chance if this fight goes ahead


Not crazy, I think Booth will devise a decent game-plan for him.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves has more of a chance than I reckon most are giving him, I still think Froch wins but it won't be as easy as some think


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bika for $150,000 at Wembley Arena
> Steiglitz for $300,000 in Germany
> Froch for $1,000,000 at the 02.
> 
> Thats the choices out there for Groves!


He should choose Bika.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Groves has so many options. He is mandatory for the WBC, IBF & WBO now!


I would have him in with Bika right now, Stieglitz, maybe not quite yet, but 1 or 2 more fights and sure


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Right, so I suppose if Froch-Groves were to happen, it would be PPV, right?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bika for $150,000 at Wembley Arena
> Steiglitz for $300,000 in Germany
> Froch for $1,000,000 at the 02.
> 
> Thats the choices out there for Groves!


But the other options are easier fights, if he can come through the experience will benefit him as will having the belt. The Froch fight will always be there providing Groves can stay unbeaten, it'll be an even bigger fight if Groves has picked up a belt and defended it first. And Froch can make even more fighting Kessler again, Golovkin might be available next year, they both have options so the fight may well make more sense in a year's time.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Right, so I suppose if Froch-Groves were to happen, it would be PPV, right?


Yes, but its the only way the fight could go ahead and Sky would be to blame, not Hearn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> But the other options are easier fights, if he can come through the experience will benefit him as will having the belt. The Froch fight will always be there providing Groves can stay unbeaten, it'll be an even bigger fight if Groves has picked up a belt and defended it first. And Froch can make even more fighting Kessler again, Golovkin might be available next year, they both have options so the fight may well make more sense in a year's time.


Nobody gave him a shot against DeGale either.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Yes, but its the only way the fight could go ahead and Sky would be to blame, not Hearn.


The world NEEDS THIS FIGHT TO BE PPV!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Nobody gave him a shot against DeGale either.


Are you sure Rob? I picked Groves and, while I think more people picked DeGale, I don't remember thinking I was in that much of a minority.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

No way groves is going to turn down a shot against Froch


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like yhis will happen now unless froch is willing to look stupid for his calzagae ducked me when I was mandatory comments


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Are you sure Rob? I picked Groves and, while I think more people picked DeGale, I don't remember thinking I was in that much of a minority.


Someone's going to mention that Boxing News poll...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Someone's going to mention that Boxing News poll...


What was the poll? I've not got BN regulary for years?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> What was the poll? I've not got BN regulary for years?


They voted 29-2 in favour of DeGale.

Just seems to be something which is always mentioned in these discussions.

Oh, and it was Boxing Monthly, not news actually.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe I was in a minority then!:lol:

Strange as Groves had won in the ams and DeGale had no clear style in the pro ranks.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

This will be PPV with a Burns fight. I'm sure the IBF will allow them to delay the fight until December.

Certainly doesn't warrant PPV - they are effectively two keep busy fights.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Maybe I was in a minority then!:lol:
> 
> Strange as Groves had won in the ams and DeGale had no clear style in the pro ranks.


I think the timing of it was a big factor.

DeGale was coming off a career best performance against Paul Smith, whereas Groves had just gone life and death with Kenny Anderson. That's obviously ignoring the two tune ups they had in between.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

The thing for me was that I'VE never really rated Smith and expected DeGale to win pretty easily (I did the preview for TheBoxingSite if you remember?) and Groves had shown he could tough it out in the pros against Anderson.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> The thing for me was that I'VE never really rated Smith and expected DeGale to win pretty easily (I did the preview for TheBoxingSite if you remember?) and Groves had shown he could tough it out in the pros against Anderson.


I do. I think you even had the round didn't you?

I think a lot of people were shocked by the dominating nature of the win. Obviously that's been brought down a few pegs since Groves sparked him.


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves needs more time.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I could see Groves winning this. As Rob says if Groves is mandatory for Bika and Stilgietz he has options. 

Actually hard to see which one would be best. Froch would obviously be a massive payday, I suppose he will take it. Also if he doesnt ad De Gale gets mandatory, he wont want to see that.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I do. I think you even had the round didn't you?
> 
> I think a lot of people were shocked by the dominating nature of the win. Obviously that's been brought down a few pegs since Groves sparked him.


Aye, never put a bloody bet on it though unfortunately!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Groves beats Froch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Are you sure Rob? I picked Groves and, while I think more people picked DeGale, I don't remember thinking I was in that much of a minority.


i remember getting absolutely slated for even say I gave Groves a shot. I said it wss 60-40 in favour of DeGale and people laughed. Less than 10% backed Groves on the prediction thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Maybe I was in a minority then!:lol:
> 
> Strange as Groves had won in the ams and DeGale had no clear style in the pro ranks.


After the Dilks and Smith wins Groves was getting mad hype.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Froch by rape.

WAY too early for Groves to get in there and mix it with The Cobra.

But then again, at least he'll get paid handsomely for giving up his '0'.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Maybe I was in a minority then!:lol:
> 
> Strange as Groves had won in the ams and DeGale had no clear style in the pro ranks.


I went for Groves as well, one of the very few fights I got right.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a big ask for Groves, who has done nothing on the world scene to warrant the fight, definitely not a PPV fight either.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Groves will still have lots of options if he loses to froch 
But
If froch loses where would that leave him ?

Nice little setup by Hearn to get the ibf to announce this mando news


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

When is Groves next meant to be out, September isn't it? And when would Froch be expected to fight again? If it's December for example, so long as Groves fought a meaningful name in September, Abraham is the one springing to mind for me, and won then the fight wouldn't be so bad in my mind.

I think everyone recognises that Groves needs some more experience & a proper tests, not dross like Gonzalez before he fights for a World title, especially vs. someone like Froch. His career progression was impressing me to be honest when he fought Johnzon but it's regressed under Matchroom. If he goes into a Froch fight as he is now, I'd consider him as a lamb to slaughter in truth and that's not his promoters' working in his best interests. 

So ideally I'd like to see him fight a big name in September before looking at a Froch fight later in the year. If he comes through a tough fight with flying colours, maybe he would have a chance vs. Froch because he's certainly got the talent. But I'm not holding out much hope for the opponent; promoters will generally be more preoccupied with the fighter not losing his ranking than giving him the ideal preparation


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Too early. Froch should drop the IBF and sort out a fight with Stieglitz. The WBO is the only 'major' version of the title he hasn't won yet. Let Groves fight for the vacant IBF and hopefully DeGale gets a shot at Bika for the WBC (Or vice versa). That would make 2014 an interesting year for the British 168lbs division.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't see it. Groves will go after Steglitz. Much more winnable at this stage


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

The fight will defo happen now.

Even if hearn convinces groves to delay the fight it would go to the next person in the rankings who is degale.

Groves will get KO'd. Suspect punch resistance and Froch just has too much for him.

Groves hasnt fought a legit contender since getting that close decision against degale


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Good news in the sense that Groves is now properly in the world title picture. No more Noe Gonzalez opponents. Either the fight gets made, and its a good fight, or some interesting maneuvering is going down.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.matchroomboxing.com/news/hearn_froch_could_face_groves_next.htm -- Looks like it will happen

Poor fight Groves has done nothing on world scene to get near to Froch, what is his best win a MD over Degale? If Groves gets a couple of decent wins then the fight is OK, but this is a poor fight at the moment


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

How is this a bad/poor fight? People's standards are getting stupid. If Froch had a load of other options I might interpret it as poor but there is nothing at 168 (Where Froch wants to stay) and Groves is arguably the most threatening contender to the world champions. Moreover, Froch defending against an unbeaten top 10 opponent from his own country. It's not exactly Yusuf Mack!

Ward - Long layoff/contractual wrangles. Both sides are lying if they say they really want the fight at the end of this year
Froch - N/A
Stieglitz - Signed a long term German TV deal and consequently has no interest in a Froch fight
Kessler - fans generally not interested in seeing a third fight.
Groves
Rodriguez - Ranked above Groves but turned down mandatory position so can assume he's not interested
Oosthuizen - Same as Rodriguez. Put in dreadful performance on Saturday.
Bika - More proven but always beaten by the real top tier. Many would put Groves in with him as the easiest route to the world title
Abraham - Already beaten and got pasted by Stieglitz
DeGale - Beaten by George. Equally unproven


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't mind this fight.

Booth has believed Groves has Froch's number for a while.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

I think Groves is ready and has a good chance. Will certainly be rooting for Groves.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

How can you get a mandatory like that? Groves isnt even the highest ranked fighter after Stevenson???


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> How is this a bad/poor fight? People's standards are getting stupid. If Froch had a load of other options I might interpret it as poor but there is nothing at 168 (Where Froch wants to stay) and Groves is arguably the most threatening contender to the world champions. Moreover, Froch defending against an unbeaten top 10 opponent from his own country. It's not exactly Yusuf Mack!
> 
> Ward - Long layoff/contractual wrangles. Both sides are lying if they say they really want the fight at the end of this year
> Froch - N/A
> ...


What has Groves done to be anywhere near a shot at Groves, just because he is British and has talked abit about Froch doesn't make him worthy of a shot. With the possible backing of SBO Froch could get pretty much any opponent over, it doesn't prove anything beating an untested fighter and it also could potentially harm Groves career


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd happily see this fight next. I'd have to put Carl as a heavy favourite, but Groves certainly has enough talent to give him something to think about. One of the biggest concerns for me would be Froch looking at this as an easier fight and a step down in opposition, leading to complacency. But he is a honest professional and I'm sure he would take this challenge and seriously as any other at this stage of his career.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Does look like this is going to happen.. I honestly think this could be a stinker of a fight. Booth knows the score and Groves is just not good enough defensively to keep his weak chin out of the way unless he runs all night.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I'd happily see this fight next. I'd have to put Carl as a heavy favourite, but Groves certainly has enough talent to give him something to think about. One of the biggest concerns for me would be Froch looking at this as an easier fight and a step down in opposition, leading to complacency. But he is a honest professional and I'm sure he would take this challenge and seriously as any other at this stage of his career.


I've never been less concerned of complacency that I am with Froch.

His professionalism is something else.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If this happens you can be 100% sure that Groves gets stopped. 100%!!! Groves just has not a very strong chin. It will look like Bute-Froch. Easy! I wouldnt feed Groves to Froch!


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Terrible fight, Hearn is milking Froch for money if this fight is made


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Grant said:


> I've never been less concerned of complacency that I am with Froch.
> 
> His professionalism is something else.


It definitely is, he is unreal in regards to his commitment to his craft. But with him giving Groves a pasting in sparring, I do have to wonder if that will cause him to think he can just walk straight through him. I'm sure he would be far too wise to let that have an impact though.

I can't understand why people think this is a particularly bad fight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> What has Groves done to be anywhere near a shot at Groves, just because he is British and has talked abit about Froch doesn't make him worthy of a shot. With the possible backing of SBO Froch could get pretty much any opponent over, it doesn't prove anything beating an untested fighter and it also could potentially harm Groves career


Who is "pretty much any opponent"? I'm open to suggestions on middleweights or light-heavyweights that would take the fight and would be more deserving than George (Martin Murray perhaps?). The majority of worthy middles/light heavyweights are title-holders themselves, comfortable in their own weight class and have exposure on HBO/Showtime.

As I've pointed out, Groves is probably the best realistic defense Froch could make out of the super middleweights, box office or no box office. Saying he doesn't remotely deserve it is an exaggeration. Rightly or wrongly he is the mandatory and his standard of opposition is no worse than Kell Brook's (someone being slated for not stepping up) and he arguably has a better win than any of Kell's in Dr Chunkmeister. If Froch beat Groves, he is beating in my opinion the best super middleweight contender out there, someone fancied to beat the likes of Bika and possibly Stieglitz, and would be a good notch on his resume. If you need someone more proven, then that is a very shallow pool unfortunately.

Finally, the point about Groves' own career is daft, Groves fancies the job so has to accept the risks. I would actually put my money on Groves as although I admire Froch, I don't rate him as highly as others do in terms of ability.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Who is "pretty much any opponent"? I'm open to suggestions on middleweights or light-heavyweights that would take the fight and would be more deserving than George (Martin Murray perhaps?). The majority of worthy middles/light heavyweights are title-holders themselves, comfortable in their own weight class and have exposure on HBO/Showtime.
> 
> As I've pointed out, Groves is probably the best realistic defense Froch could make out of the super middleweights, box office or no box office. Saying he doesn't remotely deserve it is an exaggeration. Rightly or wrongly he is the mandatory and his standard of opposition is no worse than Kell Brook's (someone being slated for not stepping up) and he arguably has a better win than any of Kell's in Dr Chunkmeister. If Froch beat Groves, he is beating in my opinion the best super middleweight contender out there, someone fancied to beat the likes of Bika and possibly Stieglitz, and would be a good notch on his resume. If you need someone more proven, then that is a very shallow pool unfortunately.
> 
> Finally, the point about Groves' own career is daft, Groves fancies the job so has to accept the risks. I would actually put my money on Groves as although I admire Froch, I don't rate him as highly as others do in terms of ability.


I'd rather see him face Murray, Chavez Jr, Golovkin, Hopkins, Stevenson. (I admit some of them aren't possible).

If Groves got a win against a Stieglitz or Bika then I wouldn't have much of a problem with it. What has he done he hasn't fought anyone decent since Degale which he scraped by, his recent opposition has been woeful and not the right type of opponents which you need to prepare for Froch. While Brook's opponents haven't been very good they have been much better than Groves' which have been terrible.

I don't think it is daft if Froch steemroles through Groves it will set him back a lot and could lead him to harming his development


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't see the problem with this fight. Everyone seems to rate Darren Barker and they all get happy for him when he gets title fights but who has Barker really beaten? Spada and Kerry Hope? :lol:

Martin Murray before he took on Sturm had beaten no one of note. After the Sturm fight he beat two no-names and got a Sergio fight. And unlike Barker and Murray (and even Macklin), Groves took care of the other domestic fighters in his division.

And the main thing is this fight will sell. It'll get a lot of mainstream attention and they'll sell a lot of tickets. Would love it though if this ends up going to purse bids cos Booth/Hearn can't agree a deal and Frank puts in a bit :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves is one of the only available contenders in the division to fight so I've got no problem with this. Hopefully Groves can beat someone like Steiglitz first, which will make him a more worthy challenger and then a 'unification' fight can be made. But then Eddie will milk it to fuck on PPV.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This aint happening.

Froch vacates which sets up Groves v Degale 2 for the IBF Belt.

$$$


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

If the fight is going to happen later this year, don't expect Groves to take on anyone too threatening during the meantime. Why risk the title shot/ pay day?


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

groves is getting through the keep busy fights

his matchroom deal will be up soon and he will be off to boxnation for another 3


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

malt vinegar said:


> groves is getting through the keep busy fights


Gotta love those "marking time" fights that have suddenly become so popular with certain fans.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I do like this fight, as a big believer in Groves, but I do think it's a tad early for him. Groves has a decent chance, but I would say the fight is 65/35 in Froch's favour.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

groves is rated highly everywhere sooner or later hes guna have to bite the bullet and take a fight

froch will be most money least chance of winning probably


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I like this fight. Froch obviously is the heavy favourite but it's at least interesting, if only for the fact that Groves is also English. Will be a bit pissed off if it's on box office though seeing as it is, after all, a mandatory defence.

If Groves can get his tactics spot on, he can maybe spring an upset... But at some point I just expect Froch to jump on him.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Didn't Froch make mince meat of Groves in sparring? Pointless fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Didn't Froch make mince meat of Groves in sparring? Pointless fight.


He dropped him, think it was back in 09 when Groves had just turned pro.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Didn't Froch make mince meat of Groves in sparring? Pointless fight.


If you're taking sparring as gospel, Groves was supposed to have owned Kessler far more impressively than Froch did.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Grant said:


> If you're taking sparring as gospel, Groves was supposed to have owned Kessler far more impressively than Froch did.


I heard stories about Clev handling Kessler in sparring but I hadn't heard too much about Groves. Did he supposedly get the better of Mikkel then?


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

groves was just on talksport only caught the end of it n he was talking about haye fury being done and chelsea


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Didn't Froch make mince meat of Groves in sparring? Pointless fight.


Shhhhhhhhhh it didnt happen! Besides Groves has improved now, he is ready!

:lol:

It is my understanding Groves tried it on and Froch put him in his place in sparring. I think this is pretty obvious now. Froch confirms it, so do others and Groves doesnt like the question being asked. The doubts over Groves' ability to take a solid shot still exist. Especially at this level, a level he hasnt been at! Groves looks wobbly without even being hit. No wonder Eddie wants the fight! He would totally obliterate Groves at this point and they all f*cking know it, none more so than Froch and McCracken. They groomed Groves for this moment. They planned for it in advance. Smart strategy if you ask me, know thy enemy!

Why do you think DeGale refused the offer to spar Froch? Because they aint friends? Do me a favor! DeGale is hardly the smartest fish in the sea, but Groves is one stupid monkey. DeGale fancied his chances back then (rightly or wrongly) and didnt want the less technically skilled Froch to get a taste before any possible future fight. Groves on the otherhand couldnt wait to chomp on the bone they threw him.

What a plonker! :-(

The plan has worked and it will blow up when they eventually meet. Groves will get absolutely destroyed and Froch will be in control, he will end it when he feels like it. He will play with Groves like a child with an action man.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Froch would beat Degale and Groves on the same night.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I heard stories about Clev handling Kessler in sparring but I hadn't heard too much about Groves. Did he supposedly get the better of Mikkel then?


Apparently so. He didn't keep it a secret.

They were talking about it so much I wondered if it was part of a plan agreed with Kessler.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

froch-groves ppv? Hearn can do it!!!!:lol::verysad


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Why not who else should he fight. He's the clear #2 at SMW but we all know he has no chance against Ward but beats anyone else so in term of real challenge he would have to move up to LHW anyway so if he doesn't why not give Groves a chance who isn't great but young and who knows maybe he has at least a good performance


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)




----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

GazOC said:


> If the fight is going to happen later this year, don't expect Groves to take on anyone too threatening during the meantime. Why risk the title shot/ pay day?


I don't think anyone expects him too. Whether he should or not is a different matter; I personally think it's advisable.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

How the fuck got Groves mandatory just like that?


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How the fuck got Groves mandatory just like that?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I don't think anyone expects him too. Whether he should or not is a different matter; I personally think it's advisable.


TBH he should have done it before he got into this position. Can't see it happening now. Those keep busy fights seem like wasted opportunities now theres a title shot looming.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

GazOC said:


> TBH he should have done it before he got into this position. Can't see it happening now. Those keep busy fights seem like wasted opportunities now theres a title shot looming.


I agree. Even the N'Diaye fight would have been more productive than the ones he's had so far with Eddie


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> I agree. Even the N'Diaye fight would have been more productive than the ones he's had so far with Eddie


Alcoba would probably beat N'Diaye.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Some big fights coming up domestically for the next few months. Hope they all happen.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How the fuck got Groves mandatory just like that?


How did Karo Murat become Bernard Hopkin's mandatory?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

CCR said:


> How did Karo Murat become Bernard Hopkin's mandatory?


He "drew" with Campillo!!!


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He "drew" with Campillo!!!


:lol:

Berliner & Lucky Luke should look closer to home if they want to criticise paper champions, unworthy mandatories and shady dealings.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The best thing that I can see coming out of this is Groves taking an absolute pasting


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Froch gonna beat the ginger out of him.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Groves too ginger, too slick! :booth


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Alcoba would probably beat N'Diaye.


Not from what I've seen


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He "drew" with Campillo!!!


Yes then Campillo got a title shot against Cloud so was out of the race for the eliminatior! And Murat was named mandatory. At least he fought a final eliminatior. Again how the fuck as ranked number 6 does Groves get mandatory WITHOUT even having any eliminatior? Murat at least had an eliminatior fight and was named mandatory because Campillio didnt want another fight with Murat. I never saw that a number 6 ranked guy just gets a mandatory Position without even having a title eliminatior fight. Never heard of something like this.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

CCR said:


> :lol:
> 
> Berliner & Lucky Luke should look closer to home if they want to criticise paper champions, unworthy mandatories and shady dealings.


Make a thread about them and we can talk about them you fool. BTW. How often did I talk about unworthy mandatories and shady dealings? Please stop talking crap about me. I never talked about These Topics here. Just about Groves strange ass mandatory position.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Yes then Campillo got a title shot against Cloud so was out of the race for the eliminatior! And Murat was named mandatory. At least he fought a final eliminatior. Again how the fuck as ranked number 6 does Groves get mandatory WITHOUT even having any eliminatior? Murat at least had an eliminatior fight and was named mandatory because Campillio didnt want another fight with Murat. I never saw that a number 6 ranked guy just gets a mandatory Position without even having a title eliminatior fight. Never heard of something like this.


:eddie


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

*Eddie - "Oh whats this in the post?"

Eddie - "IBF are ordering Groves vs. Froch?" :yikes*










:eddie


----------

